# اين يمكن شراء اجهزه القياسات البيئيه بمصر



## هشام المزاتي (7 فبراير 2011)

الساده الافاضل برجاء المساعده اؤيد ان اعرف اين يمكنني شراء اجهزه للفياسات البيئيه بمصر مثل اجهزه قياسات الضوضاء والوطئه الحراريه والعوالق من الاتربه بالهواء والانباعثات الهيدروكربونيه برجاء المساعده لمعرفه اماكن شرائها ولو كان هناك معرفه عن نوع الاجهزه وسعرها برجاء الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed elshwadfy (21 يونيو 2011)

لاي استفسار يخص الاجهزة العملية والبيئية والقياسات البيئية يمنكنكم الاتصال بنا 
احمد السيد 
استشاري البيئة 
على الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (22 يونيو 2011)

أخي هشام
حتى لا تدخل بمتاهات
ومن خلال تجربتي الخاصة
يمكنك الدخول إلى مواقع الشركات العالمية
ومنها الحصول على موقع الوكيل بمصر
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## islamlion_1 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

ما هى المواقع العالمية المختصة بذلك المجال


----------

